# How often do piloting jobs come up in the military ?



## Lumo2000 (15 Jul 2014)

Hello everyone, I am new to this form and just have a question. I know for 100% certainty that I want to become a pilot in the military. 

I am still in the early years of High School but I know this is what I want to do. I am just worried that when I get out of High School there will be no jobs available. I know you need a degree, and if all goes as planned than I will be doing the paid education program. If you do the paid education program, will the job be waiting for you when you are done?

Or do you have to wait until the job becomes available? And if so, how often would you guys say a job opportunity as a Pilot comes up in the Air Force ?


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2014)

Lumo2000:  Welcome to Milnet.ca.

1)  Nobody has a crystal ball re:  what's going to be available when you're out of high school.

2)  Have you tried searching at all?  Let me help you out - try clicking here.

You still have lots of time to learn to find things, and to (hopefully) learn.

Search.  Read.  (Then) Ask.

Locked.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Loachman (15 Jul 2014)

Please excuse my through-the-lock posting, Milnews...

Lumo2000 - there are many threads on this site that will answer questions that have not even occurred to you yet. Start digging.

An over-abundance of Pilots is an abnormal situation. There is a constant requirement. That part is in your favour.

Legend has it, however, that only one applicant out of every eight hundred earns his or her Wings. That part is not in your favour.

The effort, however, is more than worth it. And effort is the only factor within your control that can influence your success or lack thereof.

Begin exerting effort now. Get used to it. Read and digest what is already here, and then ask questions.


----------

